# Pulse Recognizes Two Hirsch Salesmen With 2014 Sales Excellence Awards



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Pulse Microsystems, creator of digitizing, networking, and automation software for the decorated apparel industry, recently recognized two Hirsch salespeople with an award for outstanding software sales. 

Jim Wesolowski, vice president of sales, and Steve Palevich, senior regional sales manager, were presented with their awards during the ISS Long Beach, January 16-18, 2015 by Tas Tsonis, CEO, and Brian Goldberg, president, Pulse Microsystems.

“Jim and Steve have made great contributions to software sales during their careers at Hirsch, and 2014 was no different. We are proud to present them with this inaugural sales excellence award,” says Tsonis. 

Brian Goldberg added, “This was a great year for software sales from the entire Hirsch team. Jim and Steve led the way, and we are happy to honor them with this award. We will continue to acknowledge those who go above and beyond each year with the Sales of Excellence award.”

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.hic.us 
Hirsch is a national distributor of Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and automation software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, and Seit textile lasers.


----------

